# Tour De Goshen



## LadyDi (May 6, 2005)

Anyone doing the annual, "Tour De Goshen" on Aug. 21st.?


----------



## anish (Jul 18, 2005)

where is the tour de goshen? cant find any info online, im in central nj until the 22nd so this might be fun if its accessible


----------



## LadyDi (May 6, 2005)

anish said:


> where is the tour de goshen? cant find any info online, im in central nj until the 22nd so this might be fun if its accessible


The Tour De Goshen is an annual ride put on by the LBS in Goshen, NY. The proceeds go to a local charity. This has got to be about their 18th or so year putting this on. If you need info on it call up "Joe Fix its" in Goshen, NY 10924 at 845-294-7242. There are several distances to choose from, the rides have very little traffic and the food afterwards is way more than adequate. If you do it once you will do it again.

LD


----------

